# Crochet dragon I made



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is a crochet dragon I made. I finished him on Monday. He took about 2 weeks to make working on and off. Anyway here he is. Just thought I'd share,


































Ignore the mess in the background, that is our storage room.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 12, 2013)

That is freaking awesome!  Looks amazing. How did you get his neck to stay like that? Have you got a support in it?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Azerane said:


> That is freaking awesome!  Looks amazing. How did you get his neck to stay like that? Have you got a support in it?



Thank you!  No, he doesn't have any support. But let me tell ya, it was a pain getting his neck to stay up in that position. I had to position his legs in a certain way so that his neck would stay up. Would have been a lot easier with wore. But that's why I'm planning on getting some next time I go to WalMart. I'll see if I can't still shove a piece through one of his stitches.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! That is like the most awesome thing I have ever seen! :biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 12, 2013)

That is so awesome. We have a collection of Dragons and Bunnies from around the world. Glass, stone, wood, etc. etc., but not one that's crocheted (hint hint!).


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much Emily! 

Larry, thank you! That's cool that you have a collection. I'd like to make a smaller more portable dragon. Than I wouldn't mind making on for your collection.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2013)

Woah I'm jealous! I just started crocheting a few months ago. I want to try amigurami but I'm working on (of course) a blanket that's going to take me forever.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you! I started out just like you. I didn't start doing amigurumi until I found out about it, lol. When you start to do amigurumi if you want I posted the free pattern for it on my crochet blog if you ever want to try it out: http://insanecrocheter.blogspot.com/2013/06/crochet-chinese-dragon-with-pattern.html its really not that hard to make, just time consuming. It took me about 2 weeks to complete working on and off. 

Oh and good luck with your blanket! The first thing I made was a blanket the thing is I didn't know the importance of counting stitches so it really started to turn to weird shapes, lol. So I ended up sewing it into a robe at the end. I still have it. Its ncie and cpzy I love wearing it.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jun 21, 2013)

sweet!!! great job!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## kaosu (Jun 21, 2013)

wow amazing!!


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 21, 2013)

Great dragon, Elise! I love it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------

